# Loose Remote in pin on old RF bd1000.1 amp



## fred_spitfire (Oct 7, 2010)

hi guys,

As the titles states, my remote in pin is loose which makes the amp turn off sometimes.
It seems the connection on the board somehow broke. Is it possible to fix it?

any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!!! 

sorry for the crappy cell phone pic


----------



## timwebb (Oct 25, 2011)

jump it with a wire


----------



## fred_spitfire (Oct 7, 2010)

you mean like solder a wire in its place?


----------



## timwebb (Oct 25, 2011)

yea. it will be fine


----------



## Schriever sound (Sep 9, 2011)

Clean it up and lay down some fresh solder, happens all the time,I've broken a few on older dsm's


----------



## fred_spitfire (Oct 7, 2010)

Schriever sound said:


> Clean it up and lay down some fresh solder, happens all the time,I've broken a few on older dsm's


I repaired it yesterday works just fine now thanks for the help !!


----------

